# Nurgle Terminator Chaos Lord (WIP)



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

heres another guy im working on.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

That's looking sweet. Is that green stuff you've used on it to make the plaguey bits? If so they look fantastic!

Can't wait to see it done.


----------



## Ryan_M (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah its GS work


----------

